# Platzhalter - machen die Sinn?



## maarkus (13. Mai 2013)

Platzhalter Nr.1

_Edit by Blumenelse: Dieses Diskussion habe ich aus dem Ursprungsthema mal herausgeschnitten, weil sie dort eher stört. Es ging darum, daß Maarkus sich zwei Beiträge als Platzhalter geschaffen hatte, um später den Bericht zu vervollständigen ohne Zwischenkommentare. Funktioniert leider nicht :?_


----------



## Nori (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Ich vermute mal, dein "Platzhalter" nützt dir morgen nichts mehr.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Olli.P (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Hallo Markus,

da dir die "Platzhalter" nix bringen, weil du da nach einer bestimmten Zeit eh nix mehr reinschreiben kannst hab ich diese Gelöscht!


----------



## maarkus (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Ah ok. Danke. Wie lange kann man einen Beitrag bearbeiten?


----------



## Nori (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Ich glaub so 15 Minuten.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Hallo Markus

du kannst deinen Beitrag bis zu 1 Std. nach dem schreiben editieren

eigentlich sollte man den Platz freihalten wenn einer einen Freihalter gesetzt hat ,da er dann ja mit seinem Beitrag/ Vorstellung noch nicht fertig ist

wie  lange du Zeit hast einen Beitrag zu schreiben ,mmmmh keine Ahnung

aber eigentlich lange genug ich sammele mir vorher alles zusammen wenn Bilder eingesetzt werden und steck die erstmal in ein Album auf meinem Profil  oder wenn  ein langer Text eingesetzt wird ,schreibe ich den Text auf word und kopiere ihn in den Beitrag.

Seit mein LTE stabil ist, brauch ich das auch nicht mehr zu machen, die Zeit sollte reichen

Gruss Patrick


----------

